
Acupuncturists have a unique business model that can be applied to startups - hackathonguy
https://medium.com/@yoavanaki/traditional-chinese-medicine-has-a-weird-business-model-that-can-be-applied-to-startups-5ad5d8301d19#.77e50inm8
======
zepolen
Pretty much Amazon's pay as you go business model.

